# DIY ECA Dosage, timing etc?



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi what is the recommend dosage then I plan to go with Eca stack

chest eze

pro plus

generic asprin

when should be taken and dosage.

thanks


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know how people keep missing this!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

A Comprehensive guide to all you would like to know about the home made eca stack


----------



## uncle chop chop (Apr 3, 2014)

i do 1 chest eze, 3 caffiene tablets and 1 asprin twice daily. Once in the morning when i wake and then another from anywhere between 12 to 4 is my latest i will take it


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I sometimes do a stack half hour before training when I feel tired.works well as a pre workout stim.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

tried it today much better than a otc pre workout.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I personally do 1.5 chest eeze and 3 pro plus, don't bother with the aspirin


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

tom1981 said:


> I personally do 1.5 chest eeze and 3 pro plus, don't bother with the aspirin


You should read the link above, it explains the importance of the aspirin.

A well written piece by @DiggyV

Is there a reason why you don't take the aspirin?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

tom1981 said:


> I personally do 1.5 chest eeze and 3 pro plus, don't bother with the aspirin


This is a common misconception. You need to read the article. EC is bro science as there is no fat burning capabilities in caffeine.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> This is a common misconception. You need to read the article. EC is bro science as there is no fat burning capabilities in caffeine.[/quote
> 
> I've obviously fallen I to the bro science trap for this, I used to take the aspirin but read a lot on here that it wasn't needed, I was under the impression the caffeine was to help with appetite suppression and losing water weight as its a natural diuretic ? I will have read of the article, I'm sure diggy knows his stuff judging by the avi, cheers gents


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

tom1981 said:


> The caffeine and aspirin work together to lock the ephedrine into the cell membrane and keep the stimulation active longer. So it prolongs the buzz n a nutshell.


----------



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

Are the aspirin tablets for this ratio dosed at 75mg?


----------



## Daz26 (Apr 28, 2009)

@DiggyV any experience of acid indigestion/heartburn when on ECA? Seem to be experiencing it toward the end of each workout lately


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Daz26 said:


> @DiggyV any experience of acid indigestion/heartburn when on ECA? Seem to be experiencing it toward the end of each workout lately


Not something I have experienced, but have had reports that some do get this.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

poster_boy said:


> Are the aspirin tablets for this ratio dosed at 75mg?


Yup. They don't sell junior aspirin anymore, but you can still get 75mg ones easily. Look for the dispersive ones not the gastric or enteric coated ones.


----------

